# Question on Charging LIPOs



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I have a Duratrax ICE charger that I bought to charge LIPOs in a foam plane I was fooling with last year. Now I have ordered a Team-Orion battery for my Oval car and am wondering about "cell equalization. I see some of the chargers can equalize the cells when charging, I have used single cells in the small plane and have NO experience charging multiple cells. Is it possible to charge the multiple cells with equalization with the ICE charger? If NOT is there something I can use with the ICE to equalize cells while charging? Thanks Ralf


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

The problem is that the Peak/ Orion packs don't use standard taps to balance from and the Ice doesn't use a standard plug for any adapters. Peak says that you don't need to balance their packs, so I would guess that not balancing them won't hurt them?? So I would go ahead and charge them or get a balance charger like the Scorpion from FMA Direct.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

In the description of the Orion Battery it states that it has an "installed equalizing/balancing port", so what type of "plug" does the balancing port require? Thanks Ralf


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

2mm bullet (banana male)


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I could be wrong on this because I have only read one or two articles about equalizing but I think we may be getting a little too concerned. From what I understand, you only do that about as often as you would re-match your 4 cell packs.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

From all of the info I got off of the airplane threads when I was flying it is standard practice to use an equalizing adapter on all the LiPos that have multiple cells, it keep the cells equal and they last longer. Doesn't seem to be a real performance thing, just makes sure that the cells are equaly charged and that one is not over or under charged. I don't think it is that much of a performance advantage, just keeps the cells in better condition. I also assume that if it weren't needed they wouldn't go to the expense of adding the equalizing port to the batttery. Plus they make quite a few equalizing chargers. With a lot of the airplane batts they sell adapters that charge and equalize the cells. Trying to figure these new batteries out and learn as much as I can about them. Ralf


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

From what I have read, you are right Ralf. I think it is way more important as the cell count goes up. But, I believe that balance charging won't hurt and will probably help 2 cell packs. 
I think I would email Duratrax and ask about the port. better safe then sorry??


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Orion says on their site that the battery (3200 Carbon Edition) only needs to be balanced every 50 charges or so. Does anyone make a balancing connector for chargers that aren't balancing chargers? Orion shows how to make one on their site but was wondering if one could be purchased that would work with an ICE charger. If not maybe someone should?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Ralf, The conector is to use Orion's balancer with none balancing chargers. The connector they show is used to hook the battery to the balancer. I guess you are asking if there is a connector to plug into the Ice and the battery. I don't know what type of plug the ice has. But if you have the Ice plug, you need to get the following connector. gold 4mm plug
If you have a balancer, then you would also need this plug gold 2mm plug

I hope this is what you wanted to know.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

I have been using an ICE Machine with a Hyperion LBA 10 Balancer, I got mine from MaxAmps. 

It connects (banana plugs) directly to the ICE Machine. From the balancer itself, on the opposite side, it has two connections (pig-tails) The adapter cable for 2-6 cells batterys and the other wires you attach your favorite plug(s) and to the battery itself.

With this set-up it allows you to balance the cells either while charging or discharging.

With the exception of color, the Hyperion looks the same as the one shown at the Orion site. But the maximum charge rate is 10 Amps which matches the maximum charge rate of the ICE Machine.

From what I have read, each manufacturer of batteries and chargers have their own recommendation of how to care for LiPo batteries. The varying opinions has me all confused.

Battery maintenance appears to be the same but with new words like "balancing = traying" Charge rate "2C* = 5 amps" Discharge rate "10C* = 30 amps". *varies to the mah size of the battery.

In practice though; with the LiPo's one cell works harder than the other. (Just like NiCads and Nimhs). Since LiPo's can't be "trayed" the balancer comes into play, switching the charge current to the "over-used" cell first to ensure all cells are equally charged.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Where did you get the Hyperion balancer ? Thanks


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hyperion Balancer


----------



## Vic Nyce (Mar 31, 2006)

is it possible to use the scorpion balance charger to charge other brand lipo 2s batts??


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes, the Scorpion will charge other brands of batteries. But it will only charge 2 cells, for more cells you would need to get this one. I feel that this is really a better buy because you can charge rec'r packs or if latter you get into airplanes or heli's you would have a charger that is capable of charging multi- cells. The resale would be better too, because all facets or rc could use this charger. The cost difference is less then $30 by the time you buy adapters.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Use a volt meter to measure each cell. If they get .1 volts difference between each other they'll need balanced. If you don't run the battery down to the cutoff, you most likely may never have to balance it. 

Check each cell by placing you positive meter lead to the positive battery terminal and the negative meter lead to the balance port. This gives you your one cell voltage. Then the other cell you positive meter lead to the balance port and you negative meter lead to the negative battery terminal. This will give you the other cells voltage. 

You can charge each cell indivigually to balance. A "balancer" isn't necassary with these batteries. Negative battery terminal-negative charger and balance port to positive charger. Set your charger for 3.7v @ 3200 capacity. This will charge the one cell to peak. Next cell.. Balance port to negative charger and positive battery to positive charger. Same charger settings. When both cells are peaked, they are balanced.

This is for the Orion/Peak 3200 and 4800 batteries. I've been running these cells in offroad and touring car. Love them and never going back. Seems like you just don't want to deep cycle these batteries at all. Don't run them down to 6.6v. The balancing issues usually stem from that.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

sportpak said:


> Use a volt meter to measure each cell. If they get .1 volts difference between each other they'll need balanced. If you don't run the battery down to the cutoff, you most likely may never have to balance it.
> 
> Check each cell by placing you positive meter lead to the positive battery terminal and the negative meter lead to the balance port. This gives you your one cell voltage. Then the other cell you positive meter lead to the balance port and you negative meter lead to the negative battery terminal. This will give you the other cells voltage.
> 
> ...


Yup... this is exactly how I balanced my pack. I had one 3200 that went out of balance and I researched the Orion site and found this procedure... it works!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Who needs more crap to haul around? Save your money. The longer I race, the smaller and more efficient my pit setup gets. I guess brushless and Lipo make me lazy.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I guess I will just stick with the ICE charger I have, balancing doesn't sound like it is going to be that big a deal. I can keep an eye on the idividual cells and charge them seperately IF and WHEN they get out of balance. I agree that getting the amount of "stuff" I have to haul around reduced will be GREAT! With the ports on the LIPOs you don't even need a soldering iron!


----------

